# Verkaufe MSI GS73VR STEALTH Pro Highend Gaming Laptop



## diAiding (22. Dezember 2016)

Hallo da ich ihn wirklich nicht nutzen werde und er zum rumliegen zu schade ist: https://www.ebay.de/itm/112243870824

Neupreis 2000, Aktion beginnt bei 1500


----------

